# 2014 TTOC North West Calender Meets



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

The 2014 TTOC North West Calendar Meets will be held monthly at a start time of 7.30 commencing on Monday 6th at the Sandpiper.

The dates are as follows:

January - Monday 6th - At the Sandpiper
February - Tuesday 4th - At the Boatyard Inn- amended at January meet
March - Wednesday 5th - At the Sandpiper
April - Monday 7th - At the Boatyard Inn
May - Tuesday 6th - At the Sandpiper (Monday 6th is a Bank Holiday)
June - Wednesday 4th - At the Boatyard Inn
July - Monday 7th - Meet at the Sandpiper 7pm for cruise to Southport Beach for BBQ, please add name to BBQ thread
August - Tuesday 5th - At the Millstone (Lucianos) Chorley - cruise leaving a 19:30
September - Wednesday 3rd - At the Sandpiper
October - Monday 6th - At the Boatyard Inn
November - Tuesday 4th - At the Sandpiper
December - Wednesday 3rd - At the Boatyard Inn

NOTE: AUGUST VENUE Change & cruise led by Les

Address for the Sandpiper.

The Sandpiper
Holly Farm
Ormskirk Old Rd,
Bickerstaffe,
Ormskirk L39 0HD
01695 733 666
http://www.vintageinn.co.uk/thesandpiperbickerstaffe/ 
Google map:
http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?hl=en&um= ... CBwQnwIwAQ

Address for the Boatyard Inn,

The Boatyard Inn
Bolton Road
Riley Green
Preston
Lancashire
PR5 0SP
01254 209841
http://www.boatyardinn.co.uk/
https://maps.google.co.uk/maps?q=google ... CC0Q8gEwAA


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

I'll be there on Monday.

Happy new year to all


----------



## TTS-Phil (Mar 11, 2013)

Happy New Year to everyone 

I'll be there on Monday

Phil


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

see you on Monday


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

I will be there too


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Looking forward to it, it seems ages since we saw everyone.


----------



## MGauky (Jun 25, 2013)

Happy new year all . . .

these meets are a bit too far out for me on a weekday , but i'm looking forward to meeting up again sometime soon for a run out & meal . .

great time last time !!!


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

MGauky said:


> Happy new year all . . .
> 
> these meets are a bit too far out for me on a weekday , but i'm looking forward to meeting up again sometime soon for a run out & meal . .
> 
> great time last time !!!


Happy New Year Mark, it was nice to meet you


----------



## ImolaTT (Jul 5, 2009)

I will be there too


----------



## DCorker (Dec 1, 2013)

If my car is back from Awesome i'll definitely be there!


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

Happy New Year folks.

I'll be there too, see you then.


----------



## Sutty (Dec 9, 2009)

Happy New Year to all.
I'll be there too.


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

I will be there just after 7 as I will be going straight from work.


----------



## shshivji (Nov 25, 2009)

I'll be coming to this one too!!

Shak


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Happy New Year and I'll see you too


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

It was great to see everyone last night, had lots of laughs! My laminated sheet came in handy for Scott to shield himself with when returning to the car in torrential rain!! :lol:


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Soz, couldnt make it as im back in Jock land.
Steve


----------



## ImolaTT (Jul 5, 2009)

Good to catch up again 
didn't get the chance to say bye to most with the weather it was a mad dash :lol:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Yes, it somewhat broke the party up.


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

Was really good to see so many at the meet on Monday, especially when the weather was so awful.
Will be posting February meet details at the Boatyard this weekend.


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

Details for the next meet at The Boatyard Inn on Tuesday 4th February now added to lead post.


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Audiphil said:


> Details for the next meet at The Boatyard Inn on Tuesday 4th February now added to lead post.


That's great Phil. Let's hope for better weather!


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Is everyone going to the meet tomorrow? Seems ages since the last one.

I'm driving for a change so Scott can have a drink


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

Yep I'm going. Shak should be too and Andrea.


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

Unfortunately it's night shifts for me, so won't be able to make it. Have a good time.


----------



## TTS-Phil (Mar 11, 2013)

I'll be there


----------



## shshivji (Nov 25, 2009)

I'll be there too.....

Who's eating there??

Shak


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

shshivji said:


> I'll be there too.....
> 
> Who's eating there??
> 
> Shak


We haven't decided yet, it will depend on what time Scott gets home from work. Quite tempted to try an 'American Hot' Gourmet Burger! [smiley=chef.gif]


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

I will be eating there


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

I'll be there and will also be eating - I always have to go to the evening meets straight from work, as I don't finish early enough to get home first, so have to do my super(wo)man clothing change in the office. See you guys there


----------



## Sutty (Dec 9, 2009)

I'll be there too. Not sure about eating. I'll have a look at the menu


----------



## shshivji (Nov 25, 2009)

Cloud said:


> shshivji said:
> 
> 
> > I'll be there too.....
> ...


Yeh I'm very tempted to to burger!! Lol

Shak


----------



## ImolaTT (Jul 5, 2009)

I will be there too now my cars back in one piece


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

ImolaTT said:


> I will be there too now my cars back in one piece


 That's great news, Andrea! [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I'm tired but I'll see you later


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

It was good to see everyone last night.

A big thanks to John for bringing his new 'hunt the almost microscopic magnetic ball bearing' game - it was hilarious watching everyone searching for it on the pub floor! :lol:

(PS. Looking forward to seeing the posts for the forthcoming shows, Phil !!  )


----------



## TTS-Phil (Mar 11, 2013)

Excellent evening! Good to see everyone again. 

Really liked The Boatyard, food and service very good - thanks to Karen & Scott for the recommendation 

Looking forward to going back in the summer.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Cloud said:


> It was good to see everyone last night.
> 
> A big thanks to John for bringing his new 'hunt the almost microscopic magnetic ball bearing' game - it was hilarious watching everyone searching for it on the pub floor! :lol:
> 
> (PS. Looking forward to seeing the posts for the forthcoming shows, Phil !!  )


It was fun. Glad you enjoyed the game. Trusty laser pen to the rescue! :lol:


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

Phil,

At the last meet did you we were all happy with the Boatyard as the Preston/Manchester end? I'm happy with it. We still have TBA for those non Sandpiper meets. If it's not decided then fine.

Cheers
Marco


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

Hi Marco,

I was very happy with the meet last month, thought I would speak with the NW crew on Wed and if the majority wish to meet there in April will amend post.

See you on Wed

Phil


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

The NW meet is at the Sandpiper on Wednesday, I will be there.


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

Yup, me too


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

We'll be there too


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Even when it's right on my doorstep it seems there is something that stops me coming out.

Have a good one guys - I am sure I will make it to a meet sometime this year lmao


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

No go for me, I will be in Spain.
Steve


----------



## ImolaTT (Jul 5, 2009)

I will be there


----------



## Sutty (Dec 9, 2009)

Me too


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I'll be there


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Working :?


----------



## TTS-Phil (Mar 11, 2013)

I'll be there


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I was there


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

Hi guys, sorry I didn't make it to the meet after all. I booked Thursday and Friday off work at late notice for the mk3 launch, so ended up staying very late to get some urgent matters out of the way. By the time I finished I simply couldn't face the nearly one-hour drive, because I just wanted to head home to bed. See you next time though


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

The Boatyard inn is now booked for the 7th April


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Audiphil said:


> The Boatyard inn is now booked for the 7th April


That's great Phil


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

Audiphil said:


> The Boatyard inn is now booked for the 7th April


Booked, are we having the place to ourselves? :!:

Sent from my HTC Desire C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

Hi Marco,

I have reserved a space in the bar area with seating for 15.

See you there

Phil


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

A rare chance for me to come along. Not been to The Boatyard yet so will be looking forward to it.


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

OK Phil, good plan. I was wondering if it may have been for food.

Good to see you are coming along Mark.


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

Hi guys starting to get back in the land of living again if im up to it ill show my face.

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

blackpoolfc said:


> Hi guys starting to get back in the land of living again if im up to it ill show my face.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


Hope you are on the mend Kurt. Hopefully see you soon.
Marco.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Marco34 said:


> blackpoolfc said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys starting to get back in the land of living again if im up to it ill show my face.
> ...


Same here. Hope you'll be fully back to normal very soon, Kurt.


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

Thanks guys to be honest i must be getting better because i have logged back on here ive not been on for a while

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

It's great to hear from you Kurt, glad you're on the mend.

Hope to see you soon.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Yes, see you at the next one feeling better I'm sure


----------



## TTS-Phil (Mar 11, 2013)

blackpoolfc said:


> Hi guys starting to get back in the land of living again if im up to it ill show my face.


Good to hear you're feeling better, hope to see you soon.

Phil


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

Hi Kurt,

Hope you are feeling better, look forward to seeing you next week

Phil


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

Thanks for all the kind words I spoke to Andrea yesterday so I'm going to bum a lift off her. I've had to go and buy some new clothes today because I've shrunk a bit. Everyone says how much better I look for shedding a few pounds I will be there but as the day goes on I get a little more tired with the tablets I'm on

Sent from my HUAWEI Y300-0100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

That's good, look forward to seeing you then


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

blackpoolfc said:


> as the day goes on I get a little more tired with the tablets I'm on
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y300-0100 using Tapatalk 2


I'm sure everyone will understand this, Kurt


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

Hoping to get there tomorrow night, if I can get out of the office in time. Will be good to see you again, Kurt - meets have been a little quiet without you 

Quick question (which may have been asked before and I've missed the answer) - why no Thursday meets this year? I'd assumed April meet would be last Thursday - good job I checked first!


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

burns said:


> Hoping to get there tomorrow night, if I can get out of the office in time. Will be good to see you again, Kurt - meets have been a little quiet without you
> 
> Quick question (which may have been asked before and I've missed the answer) - why no Thursday meets this year? I'd assumed April meet would be last Thursday - good job I checked first!


I hadn't clocked this. Only Friday and weekend were out last year. The only reason I can think of is that some of the pubs we tried, particularly Luciano's, we quite busy; maybe that almost Friday more people out syndrome.... who knows.


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

Having started a diamond brite treatment on my car this weekend it won't be out tonight. I was hoping for a nice day (how stupid) and finish it off and bring it out. A recently washed A4 it is. :x


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Mine's staying in the garage too despite having put new springs on. See you later


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

See you all tonight.
Steve


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

We'll bring both TTs then to boost the numbers a bit!


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

Sara,

I made a conscious decision for no Thursday meets due to the bad experience we had when we struggled for seating and the Music was loud in Lucianos, and we could not hear one another following feedback from a few members that it was not a good experience.

I think the arrangement of alternating the nights Mon to Wed has worked well and will amend the rest of the meets to alternate between the Sandpiper and Boatyard as the food and Service was good tonight and as soon as the weather improves the location looks great.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Good to see everyone last night and great to see Kurt back looking well.

Thanks for the virus Andrea. I'll keep it clean from now on :wink:


----------



## ImolaTT (Jul 5, 2009)

I will hold you to that John


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Had a good night and it was great to see the stunning Papaya V6


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

My first visit to The Boatyard and I thought it was a very good venue for us - certainly worth keeping. Ought to be delightful for the summer evenings.

Great to see everyone - just wish I could make it more often!


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

Good to see everyone again last night. I think John takes the gold medal for not driving his car much over winter. Mine has been out more for sure.

Does anyone have a contact for the new V6 owner? I don't even know his name or if he's a forum member?

Thanks.


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Marco34 said:


> Good to see everyone again last night. I think John takes the gold medal for not driving his car much over winter. Mine has been out more for sure.
> 
> Does anyone have a contact for the new V6 owner? I don't even know his name or if he's a forum member?
> 
> Thanks.


I have his email address Mark, I'm going to send him details of 'Unphased The Show' as he lives locally. He's not officially a forum member yet but does browse.


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

Cloud said:


> Marco34 said:
> 
> 
> > Good to see everyone again last night. I think John takes the gold medal for not driving his car much over winter. Mine has been out more for sure.
> ...


Ok thanks.


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

Cloud,

That's kind of you, it was good to see Glen so enthusiastic about his new car

Phil


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Audiphil said:


> Cloud,
> 
> That's kind of you, it was good to see Glen so enthusiastic about his new car
> 
> Phil


I pounced on Glen in the car park, the poor chap had barely got both feet out of his car!! We need to boost Mk1 numbers as those bloomin' Mk2's are becoming a bit too common! :lol:


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Audiphil said:


> Cloud,
> 
> That's kind of you, it was good to see Glen so enthusiastic about his new car
> 
> Phil


Maybe cos is its a Vee and his son is interested..
Steve


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

Cloud said:


> Audiphil said:
> 
> 
> > Cloud,
> ...


That doesn't read too good  :lol:


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Marco34 said:


> Cloud said:
> 
> 
> > Audiphil said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

The last meet before Unphased The Show tomorrow. Nearly got all the spec sheets back, just waiting for a couple more (cough cough!!)

We'll be there, just bringing Scott's car this time, it needs a run out.


----------



## shshivji (Nov 25, 2009)

I'm planning to be there tomorrow 

Shak


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

See you later - might even bring the TT


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

I probably won't be there tonight - I've got another dose of tonsillitis 

Will pop along to say hi to you guys at the Un-Phased show.


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

Hope you are feeling better soon


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

John-H said:


> See you later - might even bring the TT


Was a good night as always. I even got my car out. John is going to get the gong for bringing his car the least to meets


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Marco34 said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> > See you later - might even bring the TT
> ...


I reckon it'll have to be a photo finish to decide the winner of that one!!


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

burns said:


> I probably won't be there tonight - I've got another dose of tonsillitis
> 
> Will pop along to say hi to you guys at the Un-Phased show.


I've had that a few times, grim. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

I too enjoyed the meet on Tuesday was good to see everybody, looking forward to Unphased


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

Thanks for the wishes, guys. I'm fully mended now, just in time for the Fast Lane show this weekend


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

Pleased to hear your better


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

After our great day out yesterday at Unphased now looking forward to the next meet on Wed 4th June at the Boatyard and there may be sunshine the location and food are fabulous.

See you there

Phil


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

Audiphil said:


> After our great day out yesterday at Unphased now looking forward to the next meet on Wed 4th June at the Boatyard and there may be sunshine the location and food are fabulous.
> 
> See you there
> 
> Phil


Indeed. Be nice to spend some time outside as it's a nice location.

See you all there.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Yes, I was thinking I might have to miss this one but I should be able to make it now. Let's hope the weather's kind


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

We'll be there too


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

So will I


----------



## bulldoglegion (May 30, 2014)

Hiya guys,

We are new owners in the NW. We live in Maghull so the Ormskirk meet looks very appealing. Can I ask when the next meet is and if someone would be kind enough to PM me a number?

Thanks

Mike


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

bulldoglegion said:


> Hiya guys,
> 
> We are new owners in the NW. We live in Maghull so the Ormskirk meet looks very appealing. Can I ask when the next meet is and if someone would be kind enough to PM me a number?
> 
> ...


Welcome, you live in the best area and region.
I live in Maghull and there are a few of us around.
I live off Days Lane and try to attend as many meets as poss.
Keep your eye on this thread as the Sandpiper date will be announced later in the month, but it is usually midweek.
Steve


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

Hi Mike,

Next meet near your location is on a Monday July 7th and we tend to arrive from 7:15 with some members eating and some not with usually 15 people attending.

Full details of locations are at the start of the thread and if you have any questions please PM me and I will be happy to help.

Look forward to seeing you there.

Phil


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Apologies for chirping in but as bulldoglegion on made two posts he won't have access to PMs yet :wink:

BTW, I hope to make it to the Boatyard on Wednesday


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

Dani,

Thanks for the note on PM's,

Hope to see you too on Wednesday,

Phil


----------



## madasapig (Oct 19, 2013)

do you ever come up cumbria?

Thanks


----------



## bulldoglegion (May 30, 2014)

Going to make our way up to the meet tonight. Will bring some interesting information with us.


----------



## bulldoglegion (May 30, 2014)

Will be there about 8:00-8:15 how can we identify you guys


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

There will be a group of about 12 to 15 people in the bar area of the Boatyard


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

madasapig said:


> do you ever come up cumbria?
> 
> Thanks


The last two cruises have headed in that direction, one of our members Shane lives in Kendal and joins us on the days out.


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Had a great night, it was good to see all the regulars and a few new faces 

Nice to meet Nick too and chat about the forthcoming EvenTT (Note to self - Must remember to buy ticket!!)


----------



## shshivji (Nov 25, 2009)

Was a good night, enjoyed catching up. Was also good to meet Nick and talk to a couple of new owners 

Shak


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

Good to catch up as always. Pitty Summer isn't like Summer. Hopefully we'll get an evening when we can sit outside. :lol: :roll:


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

Maybe one evening the sun will shine on a meet night


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

Audiphil said:


> Maybe one evening the sun will shine on a meet night


Conspicuous by your absence Phil, hope you are ok, or at least feeling better?


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

Hi Marco,

Not had a good week with my Asthma, and unsure if it's that or a cold but felt awful Tue/Wed.

see you soon

Phil


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

Get well soon, Phil. I have asthma too so I know what you're going through. Feet up, chill out and hammer the blue inhaler when you're suffering :wink:


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

Thanks Sara


----------



## bulldoglegion (May 30, 2014)

Thanks for the company and making us feel welcome

Will see you guys at the next one


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Who fancies doing the Southport BBQ again for the next meet? We can meet at the Sandpiper again and convoy to Southport, but if it's raining, have the meet at the Sandpiper as usual.

I've started a new topic so everyone can see it viewtopic.php?f=3&t=682409


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

Cloud,

July meet thread amended

Thanks

Phil


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Audiphil said:


> Cloud,
> 
> July meet thread amended
> 
> ...


Thanks for that Phil, much appreciated


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

Forecast is for some showers now, certainly around the afternoon and tea time. Looks better later on though. It's raining in Parbold now :?


----------



## ImolaTT (Jul 5, 2009)

still nice and sunny here 8) 
hope it carry's on


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

I keep checking the weather for Southport on my phone, looks better than Darwen, it's rained here too.

Andrea, make sure you keep hold of that sunshine for us [smiley=sunny.gif]


----------



## ImolaTT (Jul 5, 2009)

Cloud said:


> I keep checking the weather for Southport on my phone, looks better than Darwen, it's rained here too.
> 
> Andrea, make sure you keep hold of that sunshine for us [smiley=sunny.gif]


will do still nice and warm too


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Just got back - what an excellent balmy evening. Good to see everyone with some excellent guitar dexterity from Mark and pyrotechnics display from Scott :wink:


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

John-H said:


> what an excellent balmy evening


I think the word 'barmy' is more apt! :lol:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Cloud said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> > what an excellent balmy evening
> ...


The punny inference was always there :lol:


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

It was warmer and drier than expected. Only a few spots before we left. Always good banter and thanks for the cake Andrea.

It was discussed and suggested by some that we could meet at Lucianos next month so we can do a Rivington cruise. They are good, weather permitting. Was the thought on that? It was nice to take the cars out for a drive rather than park and go and eat, We can do that 8 months of the year.

Nice to feel the car on those roads and, for me, DSG is designed for just that. Press and go acceleration; goes with my wash and go hair shampoo.


----------



## ImolaTT (Jul 5, 2009)

Your welcome.
I think it's an excellent idea to go on a run especially that one we could always stop at a pub on the way back to finish the night off.


----------



## shshivji (Nov 25, 2009)

Yeh I think that's a good idea mark! I would be up for a rivi run 

Also thanks for the cake Andrea! 3 slices of it got me quite full lol
Happy birthday btw!!!

Shak


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

shshivji said:


> Yeh I think that's a good idea mark! I would be up for a rivi run
> 
> Also thanks for the cake Andrea! 3 slices of it got me quite full lol
> Happy birthday btw!!!
> ...


I missed out there...  Only had the one... you have to be quick with Shak about :lol:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I didn't have any :lol: They say if Skak gets to a field of wheat first the locusts wouldn't stand a chance. :wink:


----------



## shshivji (Nov 25, 2009)

John-H said:


> I didn't have any :lol: They say if Skak gets to a field of wheat first the locusts wouldn't stand a chance. :wink:


Hahaha! This is true...lol

Shak


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Ah you deserve it after sorting my bearing for me


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

As we enjoyed the drive out to the beach, Les suggested we should do the old Rivington cruise for the next meet. I thought I would post it up now to give folks time to read. I'm sure between Les and myself we can get this sorted as Les's Rivington runs were always good. I just need to nick the route if he can't make it. Seems a shame to park the cars and not use the long Summer evenings. We can sit in all Winter.

So, the suggestion is we meet at the Millstone (Luciano's) and go for a run out before darkness. We can park at the top for a while like we used to then head back for drink or go our own ways. This is weather permitting. If it's raining it's not much fun.

Phil, if this gets a positive response then you may need to change the front page to Luciano's from the Boatyard.

Cheers.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Sounds good Mark. Did we eat later when we did this last time I can't remember?


----------



## ImolaTT (Jul 5, 2009)

Hi John don't think we are eating there just meeting possibly find a pub on the way back.
that is what was suggested anyway


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi Andrea,
Yes I'd presumed we were just cheekily using the car park - just wanted to confirm eating was happening i.e. pub somewhere - otherwise I'd bring sandwiches


----------



## shshivji (Nov 25, 2009)

I'm up for this mark, sounds a good idea 

Shak


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

I have spoken with Les and he has kindly agreed to lead the cruise on The next meet date meeting at the Millstone only and then heading off, I will amend the meet calling notice this week.


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

Audiphil said:


> I have spoken with Les and he has kindly agreed to lead the cruise on The next meet date meeting at the Millstone only and then heading off, I will amend the meet calling notice this week.


Cheers Phil.


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

Next meet will be a cruise from the Millstone and stop off on route details to follow


----------



## TTS-Phil (Mar 11, 2013)

Sounds good to me!


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

That's it then we will stop half way round at the Black Dog pub before continuing on the cruise but I am not sure uncle Shak will be able to stick the pace and keep up. :lol:


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

Nice one Les,

Thank you

Phil


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

For August, Les has offered to run the legendary Rivington Cruise details as follows:

Tuesday 5th August:

Meet at Luciano's formerly the Millstone Chorley for 19:30 departure for cruise around Rivington stopping half way at the Black Dog Pub then continuing on route.

Main thread meet place amended.

Please add you name to this post if joining us

Phil


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

im sorry Phil wont make this, will still be away


----------



## ImolaTT (Jul 5, 2009)

I will be there


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Think I might come to this as well


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

Sounds good, time to make those horses these cars have do some work


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

We'll be there too


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

les said:


> Think I might come to this as well


 [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

[perhaps I might get a good friend to offer me a lift]


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

les said:


> That's it then we will stop half way round at the Black Dog pub before continuing on the cruise but I am not sure uncle Shak will be able to stick the pace and keep up. :lol:


That Scirroco shifts after a stage 1 map. I wouldn't like to race it 0-60 :lol: It's these DSG cars, they are mighty!


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Marco34 said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > That's it then we will stop half way round at the Black Dog pub before continuing on the cruise but I am not sure uncle Shak will be able to stick the pace and keep up. :lol:
> ...


Its not about the speed of Shaks car its his driving ability against mine Mark :wink: He's used to eating my dust. :lol:


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

Count me in for this one too, with my slow ass TT!


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

Enjoy the cruise, unfortunately I will not be there :-(


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Audiphil said:


> Enjoy the cruise, unfortunately I will not be there :-(


Have a great holiday Phil, see you at the next meet.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I'm coming and have persuaded my daughter to come too  
(Just realised I'd not posted to say I was coming)


----------



## shshivji (Nov 25, 2009)

les said:


> I am not sure uncle Shak will be able to stick the pace and keep up. :lol:












Don't think I struggled to keep up pal.......

Shak


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

shshivji said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > I am not sure uncle Shak will be able to stick the pace and keep up. :lol:
> ...


Damn ya got me lol


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

les said:


> Its not about the speed of Shaks car its his driving ability against mine Mark :wink: He's used to eating my dust. :lol:


Captions on a postcard please!!

I had a fab evening with a nice route, the usual witty banter and some lovely musical accompaniment in the Millstone. Hope to see you all again soon.


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

It was a fantastic evening with a great turnout. Thanks to Les for providing the entertainment, although I did see more of his bottom than his face (perhaps not a bad thing)! :lol: :lol:



















And a quick group photograph with the Best Club Stand trophy from Haigh Hall, which is currently on tour


----------



## shshivji (Nov 25, 2009)

Any extremely good and entertaining evening, just need to wash all that black dust off my car from Les's blown Ibiza.....



















Shak


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

shshivji said:


> Any extremely good and entertaining evening, just need to wash all that black dust off my car from Les's blown Ibiza.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You mean blown you away Shak.


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

les said:


> You mean blown you away Shak.


You almost blew us all away Les! :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

What a great evening and turn-out to a brilliant drive out. Some of us loved the road over the top so much that we had to do it twice  
And the relaxing finish at Luciano's rounded the evening off nicely


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Cloud said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > You mean blown you away Shak.
> ...


This is true but I blame Mark for losing you as he strughked to keep up and should have waited for you all to catch up to him. Mind you those TTs are so slow you should all consider getting them remapped. :wink:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Great evening's entertainment. Really enjoyed it and glad we managed to come. Thanks for organising Les - it blew my socks off - or was it your hosiery that was affected? May I suggest a stout set of stays to keep things secure :wink:


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

les said:


> Cloud said:
> 
> 
> > les said:
> ...


I dropped back to ensure I got fresh air into my car. Those bumps made me slow down to be honest, it's not TT territory some parts of that run. It was a good run out for sure. Been a while since we've had a good blast.


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

Cloud said:


> ...although I did see more of his bottom than his face (perhaps not a bad thing)! :lol: :lol:


Sounds like you prefer the bottom Karen :lol: :lol:


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Marco34 said:


> Cloud said:
> 
> 
> > ...although I did see more of his bottom than his face (perhaps not a bad thing)! :lol: :lol:
> ...


Well, it's a lot smaller than Trigger's! :wink:


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

Hello from a France, sat here with a beer life's good


----------



## shshivji (Nov 25, 2009)

les said:


> Cloud said:
> 
> 
> > les said:
> ...


Mark had to back off as the smoke from your car was choking him!! Lol

This was mark after 5 minutes of being behind you....lol










Shak


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Audiphil said:


> Hello from a France, sat here with a beer life's good


Don't rub it in Phil, I'm sat in an office, bored to tears! [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Have a great time.


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

Audiphil said:


> Hello from a France, sat here with a beer life's good


Enjoy Phil, sounds nice.


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

shshivji said:


> Mark had to back off as the smoke from your car was choking him!! Lol
> 
> This was mark after 5 minutes of being behind you....lol
> 
> ...


Good one Shak. :lol: :lol:

I'm sure Shak will fix you up Les.  As for me I need a good bath.


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

Breaking news from Bolton. What caused this smoke outburst last night? Homes evacuated until source is found..


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

This is true but I blame Mark for losing you as he strughked to keep up and should have waited for you all to catch up to him. Mind you those TTs are so slow you should all consider getting them remapped. :wink:[/quote]

Mark had to back off as the smoke from your car was choking him!! Lol

This was mark after 5 minutes of being behind you....lol










Shak[/quote]

That wasn't smoke it was dust mark was having to eat. :roll:


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Marco34 said:


> Breaking news from Bolton. What caused this smoke outburst last night? Homes evacuated until source is found..


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TTS-Phil (Mar 11, 2013)

A3DFU said:


> What a great evening and turn-out to a brilliant drive out. Some of us loved the road over the top so much that we had to do it twice
> And the relaxing finish at Luciano's rounded the evening off nicely


+1 Totally agree! Couldn't resist doing one more lap!  But the potholes - ouch!!............


----------



## TTS-Phil (Mar 11, 2013)

Audiphil said:


> Hello from a France, sat here with a beer life's good


Excellent Phil, enjoy it!


----------



## shshivji (Nov 25, 2009)

Marco34 said:


> Breaking news from Bolton. What caused this smoke outburst last night? Homes evacuated until source is found..


Hahahahahahaha! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

The Phantom Lord said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > What a great evening and turn-out to a brilliant drive out. Some of us loved the road over the top so much that we had to do it twice
> ...


Oh yes, those darn potholes. I hit a few. You expect a wheel to have come off!


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

les said:


> This is true but I blame Mark for losing you as he strughked to keep up and should have waited for you all to catch up to him. Mind you those TTs are so slow you should all consider getting them remapped. :wink:


Mark had to back off as the smoke from your car was choking him!! Lol

This was mark after 5 minutes of being behind you....lol










Shak[/quote]

That wasn't smoke it was dust mark was having to eat. :roll:[/quote]

Your car certainly shifted Les. Probably the fastest Ibiza in the Northwest.... and the smokiest. Good fun indeed, like old times, same old friendly banter and we can have a laugh. Cheers Les.


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

I think given the smoke and the speed with which Les drove he should now be Smokey the Bandit, rather than Smokey and the Bandit. :lol:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

OO ya all so cruel [smiley=bigcry.gif] .... I will get my own back though :idea: [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:


And you can stop laughing you can't talk got lost. :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

les said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > :lol: :lol: :lol:
> ...


Errrr, just wanted to give you a chance to chat on the phone to me :roll: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

Next meet Wed 3rd Sept at the Sandpiper looking forward to it


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

Hi Phil

I won't be at this one I'm on holiday, risking Somerset this time. Place is great just worried about the weather.

Have a good meet everyone and see you in October.... my god that sounds late year!

Ciao.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Well I hope it will be as much fun as the last meet


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

John-H said:


> Well I hope it will be as much fun as the last meet


John I will bring a ball of string a BIG ball of string with me to tie to your car so you don't get lost. ;-)


----------



## shshivji (Nov 25, 2009)

les said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> > Well I hope it will be as much fun as the last meet
> ...


No need, he can just follow the trail of smoke you car leaves behind 

Shak


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

shshivji said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > John-H said:
> ...


Now is that cos you have done a doggie fix and don't trust your own workmanship Shak ;-)


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

What's a "doggie fix" to a hose? That's a new one on me Les. I tried looking it up but the best I could find was this:


----------



## shshivji (Nov 25, 2009)

John-H said:


> What's a "doggie fix" to a hose? That's a new one on me Les. I tried looking it up but the best I could find was this:


Hahahahahahaha!!

Shak


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Is this your car Les?


----------



## shshivji (Nov 25, 2009)

That's one quick seat!!!!!!!

Shak


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

John-H said:


> Is this your car Les?


Ha ha, identical in every way, apart from Les' had more smoke ! :lol:

We'll be at the Sandpiper too, looking forward to it.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I think this is where they did the tuning:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

John-H said:


> Is this your car Les?


Na mines much faster than that one blows more smoke and TTs eat my dust and smoke.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

John-H said:


> What's a "doggie fix" to a hose? That's a new one on me Les. I tried looking it up but the best I could find was this:


Gorgeous! I'll have that doggie any day


----------



## Luvs my Cupra (Aug 26, 2009)

shshivji said:


> That's one quick seat!!!!!!!
> 
> Shak


It is me driving it!! 8) :lol:


----------



## Luvs my Cupra (Aug 26, 2009)

shshivji said:


> That's one quick seat!!!!!!!
> 
> Shak


It is me driving it!! 8) :lol:


----------



## Luvs my Cupra (Aug 26, 2009)

I might be coming along to the Sandpiper as well. Meet up with folk :evil:


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Luvs my Cupra said:


> I might be coming along to the Sandpiper as well. Meet up with folk :evil:


It'll be good to see you again :wink:


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

John-H said:


> I think this is where they did the tuning:


 :lol:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

t'mill said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> > I think this is where they did the tuning:
> ...


Shut it! :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Luvs my Cupra said:


> I might be coming along to the Sandpiper as well. Meet up with folk :evil:


Might see you there


----------



## Sutty (Dec 9, 2009)

I should be there too. Hope its a good one !


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I'll be there too but pretty late. I only finish work at 7pm


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I'll be there too


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

Good to see everyone tonight and a good time was had as usual


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

blackpoolfc said:


> Good to see everyone tonight and a good time was had as usual


 [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=drummer.gif]


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Had an awesome night and lots of laughs :lol:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Good to see everyone and catch up. Definitely lots of laughs :lol: I did enjoy the food last night too - very nice


----------



## Luvs my Cupra (Aug 26, 2009)

Hey guys
Sorry I didnt make it last night but I was there with you in spirit. Having moved home I was awaiting a sideboard for my dining room to be delivered and it would have been too late.
Thanks for the texts asking if I was coming it was much appreciated.
Next time


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Couldn't be with you as I had far too much to do. The TTOC doesn't do the bi annual trips to the IOM anymore (not that I am a member anymore) so I am off to the magical Isle this morning till Monday. I was working till late last night so I was packing on Wednesday evening etc after work. Glad you all had a good time. I Hope to be at the next one.


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

Next meet Monday 6th at The Boatyard.


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

See you there


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Is it too late to mention that when we all met at the old Cherry Tree at Blackrod (BL6 5LA) last event - we had a good experience and said we should meet there next time as the Boatyard had gone down in people's opinions?

Sorry if it's causing confusion but we said we'd mention it to Phil as he was on holiday. Sorry if I'm a bit late mentioning it Phil - only just remembered  Whatever - the people maketh the meet anyways :wink: but the food was good


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

I haven't missed a meet but I really don't remember going there, or the discussion, which is a bit worrying! :?

Perhaps we could discuss it at the Boatyard on Monday as a possible future venue when we're all there, as I'm sure Phil has already booked us in.


----------



## ImolaTT (Jul 5, 2009)

I think it was before your time Karen.
It was a pub we found once when the millstone was shut, it's just down the road from it


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Sorry I'm getting confused - I meant the Millstone - the one with Luciano's and the piano etc (PR6 9HH)  looked it up properly now. The one were Les blew his hose off. Perhaps a bit late to mention it.


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Phew, that's a relief - I was getting worried that I was losing my marbles


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

John,

It is too late to move and would cause confusion, together with we moved away from the Millstone after concerns with service levels and people have been happy with the Boatyard location food and service.

Would be better to plan for next year and be a group decision, as not everybody will check meet place over the weekend

Phil


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

No Problem Phil - just remembered the suggestion being made and we were going to mention it


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

Thanks John see you on Monday


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Enjoyed last nights meet, lots of laughs as usual.

Going to put my TTF sticker in my back window today. 8)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Cloud said:


> Enjoyed last nights meet, lots of laughs as usual.
> 
> Going to put my TTF sticker in my back window today. 8)


Cool 8) 
Yes, it was a very enjoyable evening out

I also put one of the TTF stickers in place of the tax disc


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

It was a good laugh as usual TTF sticker in the back window


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

Good to see everybody


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

I am pleased to confirm that Karen has accepted the position of TTOC NW Rep and I wish karen (Cloud) well in the role.

Phil


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Thank you Phil.

Hope to see you at The Sandpiper in November


----------



## Sutty (Dec 9, 2009)

Congratulations Karen


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Congratulations Karen  But you're still *blue *


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Sutty said:


> Congratulations Karen


Thanks Al 



A3DFU said:


> Congratulations Karen  But you're still *blue *


Thanks Dani

I know - I'm waiting to hear what happens next. I just presumed that the 'purple fairy' would wave her magic wand! :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Cloud said:


> I just presumed that the 'purple fairy' would wave her magic wand! :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Happy Hallowe'en folks! [smiley=vampire.gif]

Just a reminder that the next meet is on Tuesday evening (4th November) at the Sandpiper.

Hope to see you all there.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Happy Halloween 

Treats for the kiddies are waiting in the lounge


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

A3DFU said:


> Happy Halloween
> 
> Treats for the kiddies are waiting in the lounge


Mine are hidden away from Scott, I will bring them out when I get home from work! :lol:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> Happy Halloween
> 
> Treats for the kiddies are waiting in the lounge


You are so thoughtful - thanks :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Cloud said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Happy Halloween
> ...


Muuaaahhhh :lol: :lol: :lol:



John-H said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Happy Halloween
> ...


You'll have to thank Rainer who's splashed out on treats


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

I don't know turn my back for a moment and you have a new rep. Congratulations Karen  
Can't be with you guys tonight a surgeon with a scalpel's made sure of that. Hope I will be able to make the next one witha bit of luck and if I can drive by then which I expect to be able.
Have a good evening all.


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

les said:


> I don't know turn my back for a moment and you have a new rep. Congratulations Karen
> Can't be with you guys tonight a surgeon with a scalpel's made sure of that. Hope I will be able to make the next one witha bit of luck and if I can drive by then which I expect to be able.
> Have a good evening all.


Thanks Les 

Sounds nasty, hope you're back to normal very soon and hope to see you at The Boatyard in December. [smiley=santa.gif]


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

All the best for recovery Les. See you soon I'm sure. See everyone else in a bit


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Junction 20 on M6 is stationary for last 10 minutes :?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Will you make it a habit now posting things three times John? :roll:



les said:


> I don't know turn my back for a moment and you have a new rep. Congratulations Karen
> Can't be with you guys tonight a surgeon with a scalpel's made sure of that. Hope I will be able to make the next one witha bit of luck and if I can drive by then which I expect to be able.
> Have a good evening all.


All the very best to you Les for a speedy recovery :-*


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I'm sure I don't know what you mean Dani :wink:


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Had a great time last night with lots of laughs and banter as usual.

It was nice to see Mark (Davies) and I'd like to say a big thanks to John for my shortbread 'prize' (which I forgot to open and pass around).


----------



## ImolaTT (Jul 5, 2009)

Cloud said:


> Had a great time last night with lots of laughs and banter as usual.
> 
> It was nice to see Mark (Davies) and I'd like to say a big thanks to John for my shortbread 'prize' (which I forgot to open and pass around).


 That's because Scot wants it all for himself :lol:


----------



## So Slow (Apr 23, 2012)

ImolaTT said:


> Cloud said:
> 
> 
> > Had a great time last night with lots of laughs and banter as usual.
> ...


How very dare you.................! Karen hides them from me................ :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

:lol: :lol: :lol:

All I can say is _Green Whelly Stop_


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

So Slow said:


> ImolaTT said:
> 
> 
> > Cloud said:
> ...


It's for your own good. You don't want to get too fat to fit in your Recaro's!!


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Ouch  :lol:


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

A3DFU said:


> Will you make it a habit now posting things three times John? :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good to see all of you last night. Sorry to hear you've been rough Les, I too hope for a quick recovery.


----------



## BeastleeUK (Nov 6, 2014)

Gutted we missed out on Tuesday as the car was still with the garage until Wed morning. We will definitely be looking to meet in Dec and we can take a blast up the 55 to meet you :lol:


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

BeastleeUK said:


> Gutted we missed out on Tuesday as the car was still with the garage until Wed morning. We will definitely be looking to meet in Dec and we can take a blast up the 55 to meet you :lol:


Welcome Lee

It would be great to see you at our next meet. We also have two shows booked in Preston for May next year, if you're interested in having your car on the stand.

The Lancashire Car, Motorbike and Food Show
viewtopic.php?f=3&t=810825

and Unphased15
viewtopic.php?f=3&t=810817


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Marco34 said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Will you make it a habit now posting things three times John? :roll:
> ...


 Cheers Mark am on the slow road to recovery.


----------



## Haiych (Nov 8, 2014)

Look forward to seeing everyone at the next meet. I know it's a bit late in the year but like every good tortoise I got there in the end.


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Haiych said:


> Look forward to seeing everyone at the next meet. I know it's a bit late in the year but like every good tortoise I got there in the end.


Hello and welcome, nice looking car.

It will be great to see you at the next meet


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Just a reminder that the last meet of the year is at The Boatyard from 7.30 pm on Wednesday (3rd December).

Hope you can all make it


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

See you there


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Great, see you soon Phil


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

I shall be there.


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Excellent, see you on Wednesday.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

And me too


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

John-H said:


> And me too


See you tomorrow John 

_PS. Hope you didn't mind me experimenting on you with a multiple PM!_


----------



## TTS-Phil (Mar 11, 2013)

I'll be there too


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Excellent Phil, see you tomorrow


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Cloud said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> > And me too
> ...


Just seen it and marvellous it is too


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

See you in 2010 and we can all do the time warp again :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Happy Christmas to all and have a good evening 

Sorry I couldn't make it but I only just finished work :?


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

It was great to see everyone last night and good to see a few new faces, hope we didn't scare you off!!

Have a fantastic Christmas and I'll see you all in the New Year.


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

A3DFU said:


> Happy Christmas to all and have a good evening


Happy Christmas Dani, see you in the New Year


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Good to see everyone last night. Condiments of the seasoning to everyone [smiley=santa.gif]


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

I enjoyed the meet too, have a great Christmas and see you in the New Year

Phil


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

It was nice to see you Phil.

Have a great Christmas and we'll see you in the New Year. I will post up dates for next year's meets soon.


----------



## Haiych (Nov 8, 2014)

Had a great evening meeting everyone. Can't wait to see everyone's TTs in daylight at some point. I'm not sure looking at them in the dark with orange car park lights showed them at their best.  Thankfully it did mean the dirt on mine was well disguised.


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

It was great to meet you both Heidi.

I'm very curious to see the colour of your car in daylight, so roll on Spring!


----------

